# The lavish lives of Lopsy and Lulu



## crystal (Jan 6, 2010)

I entered the world of bunnies in April 2009 after doing research and being offered a bunny. His name is Lopsy, when I got him he was around 2 years old. He was born with two legs that don't work properly, but he gets around so well. He just needs a wider space to get through to accomodate for his back leg that sticks out.

He is very handsome, and likes his velvet fur to be petted (most of the time). What he lacks in athleticism, he makes up in personality. 







This is his good side: 






For about a month Lopsy lived in our bathroom, this was one of his favourite places under the cabinet....






About a month later in May 2009, I answered an ad about a blue dwarf lop bunny and they replied saying they had heaps of interest and to let them know if I could come and get the rabbit that day or the next day. I didn't reply, because I simply couldn't. They were a fair way away, and I had uni the next two days. So I thought someone else would get her, until I got an email on the friday morning asking if I was still interested. To cut a long story short, I brought her home later that day. She doesn't look like the 'dwarf lop' in the picture on the ad, her ears aren't lopped... but I wouldn't have her any other way. I like the character that moving ears give. After a few days I named her Lulu. She was 6 months when I got her, and she had her first birthday in November.

I'm sure what you all really want it photos... I don't have a great deal of good photos of her because she is so often moving. But I do have some to share.






I didn't mean to but I just got the tip of the pellet in the shot. Lulu loves food, I sometimes say she is the rabbit version of me in that regard.







It took a few months, but now she relaxes and lies down more often, and in more vulnerable places.






Here is where I have to confess that even though they have both been desexed for many months, they are still not bonded. It's not so much them that has the problem, but rather it's me. The first time we put them together they fought, so I have been nervous ever since. I am generally a laid back person but I really don't want either of them getting hurt. I think the beginning of this blog may the story of their bunny dates, and then hopefully a happy couple. I know I need to get a move on, and I am determined for them to be living together when I go back to uni in March. Hopefully by the end of January would be even better! 

One last photo to share with you for now. I love this, it was taken at my cousin's wedding. I am in the middle, with my boyfriend James on the left, and my brother on the right.





If you read this far, thank you and well done.

That is all for now


----------



## katt (Jan 6, 2010)

your buns are sooo cute! i really like lopsy!

more pics!!

what kind of cage do you keep lopsy in?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow your bun looks familiar.













very cute hope you post more pictures


----------



## crystal (Jan 7, 2010)

katt wrote:


> your buns are sooo cute! i really like lopsy!
> 
> more pics!!
> 
> what kind of cage do you keep lopsy in?



wow I came back after eating lunch and got 2 replies already haha

okay, I will put some more pics up soon, if you insist. I didn't want to overload it too much.

Well I am shamed to admit that my buns are still living in animal carriers. Lopsy is in the bigger of the two... they get a run around every day or so. I did the last coat of paint on their hutch yesterday, although I'm thinking I might do one more coat on the lid this arvo. and of course I have to bond them before they can live together in the hutch... so I need encouragement to get this going.

Kat, yes the second pic does look familar. not so much the first but I think it's just how the light came out. what breed is your bun? I think maybe they have different sloped noses though haha


----------



## crystal (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's a few more of Lulu that I already have on my facebook.

Her ears aren't always in this position... she often sits up there and looks out the window. I will probably never know what she is looking at!






Peek a boo!












I think as she jumps down she is putting her ears out to work a bit like a parachute... 






I do think lops are cute but I do like the expressions that her ear movements give. her parents were both lops but her ears never lopped. doesn't bother me though.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 7, 2010)

:inlove: I love the first pic!! Gorgeous Bunnies.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love your Blog...I just read through it now, your bunnies r adorable, and u r very photogenic!!! I am looking forward to more updates


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 7, 2010)

I loooooove Lulu!!!! She is a doll and I LOOOOVE the blue color...are you going to bond them? They'll make a lovely couple!

O and I love your title tot he blog


----------



## crystal (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Denise, I think my bunnies are adorable too hehe 

Nobody has ever told me that I am photogenic before... thanks for that too! 

Brenda, yes I am intending to bond them but I am very slow about it. Any encouragement and tips would be very welcome!

Big day today, planning a bunny date with Lopsy and Lulu, and gonna do one final coat on the roof of their hutch. and I bun sitting two other buns (as well as chickens, one peacock, two cats, and a dog) this weekend (at their house) I might get some pics of them later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ahhh your bunnies are so cute. 

I feel you on the bonding thing. I have been trying to rebond mine for almost a year now. It isn't them, it is me. It takes a lot of patience, hardwork and is scary. Good luck.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 7, 2010)

fallow and mimzy naturally just loved eachother..there was never fighting or hair pulling and after his nueter and waiting the recovery time they bonded INSTANTLY...which love at first site is rare i feel lucky

so i have no idea how to bond cept what ive read...what have you tried so far?


----------



## crystal (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one Amy!

Bit distracted from my two buns now this arvo because I just brought a bunny over here from a house who have gone away and left me in charge of all their animals - as I mentioned above.

One of the bunnies has terrible looking eyes, he can hardly see out of them. I am about to post in the Infirmary.

Would love to talk about bonding again when I feel less stressed about this sick boy Morris.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 8, 2010)

very cute bunnies! lopsy reminds me of my otter rexes in markings tho' he appears to have a better attitude then them!


----------



## crystal (Jan 8, 2010)

haha why do you say that? what is the attitude of your otter rexes?

he is a nice boy, and funny too. like when he tries to scratch himself with his dodgey foot and it doesn't reach his face so he is just scratching the air for a while. you'd think he would realise after a bit that it's not working... I feel bad for him but it is still funny to watch him try.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 8, 2010)

saw morris's thread too and thats so sad..id be soo stressed


----------



## crystal (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been meaning to update for a while. My mum and dad let Lopsy and Lulu out at the same time to begin their bunny dates. The first time they lasted 5 mins before circling, when my parents then separated them. The next day they last 15 which is a good improvement. Unfortunately I am too chicken to supervise them myself and with my dad doing shift work we hadn't done any more dates at this stage (apart from months ago). Will try and work on this soon when dad is around to supervise.

I have been playing with them today, and using my camera, including the video function which I don't often use. 

I have noticed that at times Lopsy and Lulu will hop over to me when I call "come here bunny" or some other similar phrase. I'm not convinced that they know their names but I guess they know my voice. I think they respond more to bunny because I say that more than their names. So of course I set the camera rolling and called first Lopsy, then later Lulu to see what would happen....

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/T_hSZw3qTI0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

And the second video is showing off Lulu's magic ears lol. She is a dwarf lop but her ears never lopped which gives her special powers. While she was quite friendly today and happy eating I ceased the opportunity to film what her ears... I won't say too much more or you will all be greatly disappointed... have other people seen bunnies whose ears do this?

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/T_hSZw3qTI0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash] 

ps. sorry it's not quite in focus, was hard to hold the camera and move her ears at the same time. I couldn't actually see what I was filming. 

maybe I'll post some pics soon too.


----------



## crystal (Feb 12, 2010)

edit: double post... :wave:


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

lulu is so cute! she reminds me of a pair of blue lops i had in my breeding days. . . logan and lacey. i love that blue/grey color!

and it is rather common in lops for the ears to do that. her crown is just a bit tight and therefore she has more ear control then a normal lop would have. funny to watch how she just sits there nomming while you play with her ears. winnie would have gotten annoyed very quickly if i was messing with her during food time!


----------



## crystal (Feb 12, 2010)

haha logan and lacey and lulu... lots of alliteration going on there. do you know how common the blue/grey colour is? when I google for blue dwarf lop hardly any come up... 

I love her ear control, it is very expressive. and I like how it sea saws as seen in the video haha

oh she isn't always so patient, believe me! sometimes she won't allow pats, but sometimes she is in the mood and for sit for maybe 5 minutes or so. she loves food so much though that she will tolerate a lot if she is eating at the same time haha


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2010)

Your rabbits are sooo adorable!
Hope they get that new cage soon!


----------



## crystal (Feb 21, 2010)

We had a good bonding session yesterday, they shared a water bowl, ate food together and seemed generally relaxed. there was no aggression or humping. I think that Lulu wants to be groomed because she puts her head down in front of him...

mum took photos: 






how does the body language look?

what is interesting is that this arvo I've got Lulu out, and Lopsy is in a cage in the middle of the lounge room. I'm not quite game to let them out together until we have at least one or two more with dad around (he wears gardening gloves in case of fighting and stays very calm), but he is at work today. Anyway the interesting thing is that Lulu keeps lying down next to Lopsy's cage, and she seems generally very interested in him. Before yesterday she would sometimes lay next to him but sometimes do her own thing and sometimes lay in other places. After she is next to him for a few minutes he thumps and then starts scratching the side of the cage. So I go over and sort of shoo her off because I'm not sure what he is signally... But within minutes, Lulu returns to her position... I have just done this again half way through typing this. This has happened at least 5 or 6 times. 

So what do people think is going on here? As far as I know, it's a good sign her lying next to him. Could his thumping and scratching be because he wants to be out with her, or is she teasing him and he is unhappy? I welcome any speculation...

The session we did yesterday was in half of the lounge room, probably about 4 x 4 metres, since this went well do people recommend doing the same thing again, or using a smaller space or what?

I wanted to have them bonded before I start uni again for the year, I now have <2 weeks of what is a 4 month holiday. So I want to at least be a whole lot closer!

Thanks in advance for any advice/help/suggestions!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 21, 2010)

Good luck with the bonding! It sounds like you are off to a really great start! I'm not sure what the digging means though, sorry.

Lulu is just gorgeous! I just loove blue bunnies :inlove: My Zeus, who unfortuantly passed away, was a little blue netherland dwarf.

Lopsy is very handsome too, of course! You can't tell from his pictures that anything is different about him. It's amazing sometimes how well they can deal with handicaps.


----------



## crystal (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you, I think she is gorgeous too.

I don't think I would quite call this the start, Lulu was desexed in I think June last year and the bonding was supposed to start after that. The first time we put them together they fought so I didn't try again for ages. And I always want my dad to be there because although I am generally a calm person I am very nervous about one of them getting hurt!

The photo was taken of his good side, he is amazing though how well he does! Even though Lulu seems feisty and he is lovely, he seems to be the dominant one... which is of course a good thing because of his disability. She could certainly beat him in a race.

edit: by the way, now Lopsy is out and he is lying right in front of Lulu's cage. It's not so out of the ordinary though.


----------



## crystal (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know where the sudden surge of courage came from, but I did a date with them by myself.

It went pretty well, they ate together for a bit, seemed pretty relaxed. Then they started moving around a bit more. I think they are both showing good signs of liking each other, but they're not quite there yet. 

The way I see it... bare with me here. Lopsy is an awkward nerdy middle aged man with little experience with females. He likes the look of Lulu but she is fitter and younger but interested in cuddles before they take it to the next level. Lopsy tries to hump her... but she hops away because she is faster than him. 

In other words, she approaches him and puts her head in front of him, wanting to be groomed. but then he moves around and wants to hump her, which I partly discourage, but she doesn't really allow it because she is faster.

I made a topic about it, because I only got one reply here, but I'm just giving an update here too just in case there is anybody who might read it here, and so I can look back over it in hopefully a few weeks when they are happy bunny lovers and see how far they've come!


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2010)

I got motivated to make another update. I think I will try to be more regular about blogging on here! Not making any promises though haha

So a few nights ago I decided to let Lulu sleep in my room in my big-ish indoor cage which has been sitting empty. I didn't want one of them to get territorial about the cage but I want Lulu to be in this cage next weekend when I am away so I though I'd get her settled in before I go away. My friend has agreed to house/bunny sit so I am pleased with that. 

Anyway my boyfriend stays here a lot and especially lately because we have been sick and when he is sick he is sookie and likes to be here a lot. I told him Lulu was going to stay in my bedroom so he could go home if he wants. He sort of forgot about that and it got to bedtime. So we lie in bed and she is chewing. and that is enough... he moves her cage out into the bathroom. he doesn't give it much of a chance at all. but then last night we tried again, and I think she was very good! he wasn't so happy because she woke us up at 7ish this morning. She just wanted to play though! I sleep with ear plugs most nights anyway so I don't think she will bother me too much, I don't think Lulu could make as much noise as his snoring lol.

I have been slack with the bonding sessions lately because of being so sick. They did groom each other last week with the aid of some grape squeezed onto their heads. I will post some pictures when our internet returns to normal speed, we are down to dial up because my brother used skype too much!

Sorry I feel like this is coming out a bit disjointed. I guess I am tired... I hope it's not too boring, I don't know if anyone will actually read it anyway!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm reading!! I just found this blog. Lopsy and Lulu are adorable. Thank you for taking in Lopsy knowing about his legs. When we took in Baci, the vet said his hind leg was permanently broken which was why he was considered unadoptable and was to be put down that night. I love Lulu and her parachute ears! How is the bonding session going? Need new pics!


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh thank you for reading, Helen! Lopsy is a lovely boy. In a way I don't notice his legs at all, until he does something amusing like he sometimes looks like he is trying to scratch his face with one of his bad legs, but his leg doesn't reach so it just moves up and down in the air. It's amusing but I feel bad for him that he has an itch he can't scratch. I should try and get a little video of one of these times... It's one of those "haha awww" moments".

Here you go, just to tie you over. it was surprisingly quick to upload with dial up speed (we went over our limit because my brother used skype too much talking to his sort of girlfriend who lives in new zealand, so we are now on dial up speed).






They're not bonded yet. although they are happy to sit side by side and eat! they like a dinner date but aren't ready to take it to the next level and live together. although Lopsy tries to have his way with her... but she is an old fashioned girl with traditional values (maybe like me).


----------



## hln917 (Apr 4, 2010)

LOL! Those are ears of disapproval!!!


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2010)

whose ears, what do you mean?

If you mean Lulu whose ears are back, I think she is actually relaxed. I don't recall exactly when I took the photo but it appears as though I might have pet her and her ears stay back a bit.

Lopsy's ears look like I am being an embarrassing parent taking photos of him and his gf before school formal haha


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2010)

I couldn't help myself, here's one more pic of each of them.






Lopsy knows he is handsome.






Lulu seems to know how to make angelic faces for the camera.

Now it's time I went to bed! We'll see how night two of Lulu in my room goes. The all important question is, will she wake me up at 7am? We shall see!


----------



## joeyC19 (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww Crystal i just found your blog I think I am going to start one now! Those bunnies are adorable!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice blog!!! I feel bad for your boy with the leg problem!! They are sure both cuties!!


----------



## crystal (Apr 12, 2010)

I went away for the weekend and left my bunnies in the care of my friend Cherie. Apart from Lulu being a bit cheeky there were no dramas. We had a great time down at the great ocean road, we stayed in a town called Lorne.

The weather was sometimes raining and not so nice.






That is me at the twelve apostles, with my jacket and hood and umbrella. It was still a spectacular site even though it was wet.

We also had some nice sunny periods as well.






We went on this holiday because it's my brother's girlfriend's first time here meeting us so we wanted to take her somewhere nice. She's from New Zealand, they met when my brother was touring over there in January. She is a lovely girl and we all got along very well.

Here's the happy couple. Happy to be in the same country, and happy to be a couple.






That's my brother Robbie and his girlfriend Lizzie.

I am intending to have a productive day today. I am going to get some homework out of the way, and have Lopsy and Lulu out spending some time together. While I was away they were let out in half the lounge room each, and Lulu scaled the couch and got onto the other side, and they were apparently alright together for a bit. My bunny sitter also said when Lopsy was out he would mostly spend the time sitting next to Lulu's cage, then come hop over to Cherie (bun sitter) then go back to Lulu haha so maybe I am being very optomistic but I'd like to think after some time apart they have missed each other and want to become bonded now lol. As I said, I am probably being very optomistic! We'll see how they go, I certainly haven't given up on them yet.

I think that's all for now. I might be back later to report on how Lopsy and Lulu are doing together.


----------



## crystal (Apr 13, 2010)

Lopsy sprayed on Lulu within less than a minute of being in the same room! What's with that... It was super fast, they sniffed each other, then sniffed a metre away, then he sprayed her. He got her pretty good too on the nose.

This makes me think he could not be neutered after all, now I've had him for a year. I did have doubts because he is so keen to hump her, but I'd talked myself out of it. But now I am back again with doubts. ah dear. anyway I put him back and now Lulu is enjoying some freedom.

I'm wondering though if I did the wrong thing by putting him back straight away. But I (and my parents) obviously don't want him spraying all over the lounge room. I don't know if he'll do it again if I bring him out here again.


----------



## crystal (Apr 13, 2010)

Lulu has come so far in the 11 months she has been here. She still only wants to be petted on her terms, which is often only when she is in her cage. But more and more she will enjoy some pets out of her cage, such as this afternoon.

It's such a small thing but she will put her head down and just seems really relaxed and it makes me happy! So of course I take heaps of pics of her, here is a sample. haha just as I typed this she jumped up onto the couch next to me and straight onto the back of the couch. she is sitting at my left shoulder contemplating what to do next. she is such a cutie. she seems to now be licking the top of the couch, this is a new way for her to fill in the time haha

anyway yeah those photos...











she leaned her head over to where my hand was... nawww


----------



## crystal (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I am sick of not knowing whether Lopsy is desexed or not. So I booked an appointment with the vet. this way we will know what we're dealing with. If he hasn't been, and can be, then I will have him neutered next week. If he already is, which I severely doubt now, then I don't know what the future holds for their relationship.

I guess I am hoping he isn't neutered and can be, so then in a few weeks he can calm down and the bonding can go ahead. I think they will love each other if only he would ease on the mounting.

Lulu is lovely. I feel a bit bad like I've been neglecting Lopsy and favouring Lulu. I let Lopsy out in the hallway and he did the funniest flopping over with his legs everywhere. I tried to get the camera to take a pic but he got up. Anyway that's what's going on with me and the buns.


----------



## crystal (Apr 28, 2010)

I wish I had checked sooner whether Lopsy was desexed... as I said in the previous post I was sick of not knowing so I took him to the vet. The vet actually wasn't sure at first but the verdict was that he is not desexed. but he will be this friday!

So then after he has healed up I am hoping that the bonding with him and Lulu will become far simpler. and they will soon be married. no harm hoping!


----------



## joeyC19 (Apr 29, 2010)

All the best for your surgery Lopsy! It won't hurt a bit


----------



## crystal (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Jo! I hope he doesn't feel much pain... poor little guy.


----------



## crystal (May 2, 2010)

Lopsy update: he seems to be doing really well since his neuter two days ago. I have been leaving the critical care supplement in the cage for him and he eats it in his own time. at first he wasn't interested but he is eating it by himself so I am pleased with that. He even seems excited by it... weirdo haha. He is also eating normal food anyway so I'm not worrying too much about the supplement. He is munching on hay right now, I can hear him 

I feel bad for him because he sometimes gets stuck on his back and like flicks himself around to try and get up... and I imagine that could be painful while he is recovering. but hopefully he doesn't do any damage to the wound or anything.

I am SOO looking forward to being able to put him and Lulu together again and try to get them bonded after he has healed up and his hormones have settled. I am not exactly sure on what my methods will be, but they seem to like each other so I am very hopeful. I am really looking forward to having a bonding pair. 

In other news, I went to a dinner thing for a friend's birthday tonight. She is a pretty new friend and I didn't know many people there but my bf and I spoke to a few random people and they were all really nice. So I had a pretty good night really, not feeling in the best mood now I'm home but I'm trying to distract myself. I think that is about all for her before I start disclosing too many personal details of my life.


----------



## crystal (May 3, 2010)

I realised I didn't include the interesting details... Lopsy's neuter was not quite the usual, because the vet discovered that he had one testicle that was still inside him, and one normal. Presumably because of his deformity, the testicle on his bad side where his leg isn't right, it couldn't get out somehow. But the vet was able to go through with it anyway, it was just a bit more complicated.

So it wasn't just me, I thought at times I could only see one testicle. I probably should have trusted my instincts long ago and asked the vet much sooner if Lopsy was desexed (or not). In some ways I think the timing was good though because I have some money now after selling my car. I am also very glad that I didn't quite trust enough that Lopsy was desexed to put him with Lulu before she was desexed. If I had taken their word, I could have had baby bunnies a few months ago. 

Anyway I thought some people might find that interesting. He is a very special boy. He seems even more energetic today, and even more eager to eat the supplement which I find fantastic because I don't need to try and force feed him! He gobbles it down like it's his new favourite thing.


----------



## hln917 (May 3, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> Lopsy update: he seems to be doing really well since his neuter two days ago. I have been leaving the critical care supplement in the cage for him and he eats it in his own time. at first he wasn't interested but he is eating it by himself so I am pleased with that. He even seems excited by it... weirdo haha. He is also eating normal food anyway so I'm not worrying too much about the supplement. He is munching on hay right now, I can hear him




Yay!! :bunny18


----------



## crystal (May 6, 2010)

In news unrelated to rabbits... I had my first proper day of placement today. It went really well and I am very pleased! I am basically helping with fundraising for a program for recovering gambling addicts. I started out as a volunteer because I know the project manager and then it turned into my placement. I get to organise a garage sale which I think is a pretty awesome placement job 

Rabbit news: Lopsy has got more and more active in the last few days... after 3-4 days of his neuter. He seems like he is doing very well indeed.

Tomorrow will be one week since his neuter, in another week or so I will be starting to get the bonding process happening again! I hope it all goes smoothly and pretty fast. I've gotta work out what my approach is going to be and what I can set up in the space I have in my room... I am excited to hopefully have bonded bunnies soon!







Handsome boy.


----------



## crystal (May 21, 2010)

It's been three weeks since Lopsy's neuter. I think I will wait one more week until I start the bonding again. I am on the one hand excited, but also nervous. I hope it will be quick and smooth.

In other rabbit news, Lopsy has been molting a lot. constantly, for 2-3 weeks. I just had him on my lap for maybe 5 mins and by the end I had a bit handful of fur in my hand. His molting seemed to begin just after his neuter, I am wondering if hormones have anything to do with when rabbits molt... he is otherwise well, apart from a few mats where he can't reach. he is still as lovely and uncoordinated as ever lol. 

Lulu is well too. she has started thumping when I am feeding Lopsy if I haven't fed her yet haha think I will upload some more pics soon.


----------



## crystal (May 22, 2010)

Miss Lulu always goes for the carrot first. And I promise I don't make her have a cage with the bare plastic floor, she arranges it that way. Which is different to Lopsy, he doesn't move the blankets around at all. I do wonder what will happen when they are husbun and wife and move in together, they might have to come to a compromise!

ps. is anyone still reading? I get a bit lonely talking to myself haha


----------



## joeyC19 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Crystal I'm reading. Miss Lulu sure loves those carrots.  Am interested in chatting to you about your placement sometime in real life 
Love Jo


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 5, 2010)

Crystal, I'm in love with Lopsy and Lulu! I'd never seen pictures of them before. I expected Lopsy to be a girl and a lop... how wrong I was! He has the same markings as my first bunny  I'm a complete sucker for otter/marten markings because of that. How big is he? He looks like kind of a big guy, but Lulu looks little. Lulu is beautiful! She does look like a Holland Lop with uppy ears. I think her ears are darling and she's such a pretty gray color. My baby girl, Tallulah, was a Holland Lop too and her ears stuck up a lot, especially when we first got her. We called her Lulu too


----------



## crystal (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by! haha Lopsy got his name because he is lopsided... not because he is a lop. Actually his first owners called him Foxy Loxy or something like that. My friend who had him for 2 weeks thought Lopsy was better, and I thought that suited him better than Foxy 

He is my special lopsided boy






Lopsy and Lulu are actually pretty similar in size, I can see how you'd think he was bigger though. Lulu is a bit stockier/ Lopsy is a bit longer but I think he might fill out a bit since he has been neutered now. Lulu has got fattier since she was spayed. 






Sorry about the evil looking red eyes! 

One more, just because I can. Then it's back to homework for me!





Some might say that this is his less flattering side. His legs cross over, as you can see haha not all the time though, just sometimes. his back leg is really long and straight and his front leg isn't quite right either. He's a funny bunny


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww look at his legs sticking out. I'm glad he has a good owner like you  It's hard not to love special bunnies like Lopsy and Ned! I can see that Lopsy and Lulu are similarly sized, but Lopsy just looks more petite/babyish and Lopsy looks more manly. Or something.


----------



## crystal (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I swear Lulu puts on a sweet face for the camera! She often looks much smaller than she is too, although she is pretty small compared to the flemish giants I keep seeing on the forum! She is 1.5 years old now, and I'm not sure about Lopsy but he could be 3-4ish so she is younger indeed. She looks more feminine doesn't she, like she needs a pink bow hehe

I hardly notice Lopsy's legs any more, that's just the way he is. Maybe especially since he was my first bunny too. Do you find the same with Ned and his missing ear? I know he is different but it's in the back of my mind not whenever I see him... not sure if that makes sense haha


----------



## Kitty88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I just had to say that I just watched the video about Lulu's ears, and I was cracking up. I startled my boyfriend. XD
Also, you and your brother look so alike!!

crystal wrote:


> I have been meaning to update for a while. My mum and dad let Lopsy and Lulu out at the same time to begin their bunny dates. The first time they lasted 5 mins before circling, when my parents then separated them. The next day they last 15 which is a good improvement. Unfortunately I am too chicken to supervise them myself and with my dad doing shift work we hadn't done any more dates at this stage (apart from months ago). Will try and work on this soon when dad is around to supervise.
> 
> I have been playing with them today, and using my camera, including the video function which I don't often use.
> 
> ...


----------



## crystal (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha glad you liked the video. I find her ears very funny so I wanted to share. I'm glad she's not a true lop, I think that would be boring haha. What did your boyfriend have to say about it?

Yeah my brother and I do look a bit alike, quite a lot in that photo hey! Same shape mouth nose and eyes maybe? I freaked myself out one time a few months ago when I saw taking photos of myself (as you do), there was one expression that looked SO much like my brother.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 6, 2010)

Just watched the ears video! Rory is like that too. He can have his ears up, down, helicoptered, half up, whatev. And I can do that ear pushing thing to him too  He does this thing where if his ears are down, and I tickle his cheek, the ear on that side will pop up and point forward. It is cute! We didn't know about his "magic ears" (great term!) until we had him home because he was on high alert at the shelter had his ears up all the time.


----------



## crystal (Jun 6, 2010)

Lulu's ears are never fully down/"lopped" but she does also move her ears if I rub her cheeks haha the ear on the same side will come forward... hard to explain but very cute 

With lulu it's like her ears are capable of being lopped, it doesn't hurt her, but that isn't their normal position *shrugs*

We suspected that her previous owners (who bred her) were going to keep her except that her ears didn't lop. Not sure... She came to me at 6 months old


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 6, 2010)

Rory says, "Hello, my tall eared friend Lulu!"


----------



## crystal (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwwwe he's a cutie.

Lulu says: "Hi back. What's all that white stuff you're standing in?"


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi pretty girl! That stuff is SNOW! It is all gone for the next few months!


----------



## crystal (Jun 11, 2010)

First I have a story. I can't remember what day it was, but I was working away at my essay in the lounge room with Lopsy out. He was relaxing, lying on either his blue blanket





or on the blanket near the glass door






I was concentrating on my essay and hadn't heard much noise from Lopsy for a while. All of a sudden, Lopsy thumps, and I look up to see a big tabby cat outside the glass door looking inside at us. Lopsy thumped again. I suspect Lopsy knew he was safe because he was on the other side of the glass door. He didn't really move, he just thumped a few more times and I jumped up and waved my arms to make the cat go away. I think Lopsy then moved around a bit and acted a bit funny. After a few minutes he was back to normal though. The cat looked so big compared to Lopsy, and I haven't even seen that cat around here before. I have no idea who owns the big fella... I think he looked like a fella anyway. Hopefully the scare didn't take too long off of Lopsy's life! He takes everything in his stride.






Lopsy and Lulu had their first bonding session in 8 weeks. I'm not sure what to say about it. Lopsy definitely humped less, since he is now desexed. He still tried a few times, but much less. and I understand mounting can be for dominance so it's not surprising. No grooming, but they eat side by side and do what I call the 'head lock' where they put their faces together... like this...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2010)

Awww Lopsy has the sweetest face! Just look at him! It sounds to me like the bonding session went well- they're essentially starting over now since it's been 8 weeks and he's been neutered. I'm in the process of bonding Phoebe Mae and Ned, so we're in the same boat 

When Cinnabun was 2 years old, we moved to a new state. We originally had his cage in the kitchen, but the neighbor's cat loved to sit right on the other side of the sliding glass door and STARE at him. Poor Cinnabun thumped and thumped. We'd chase the cat off, but it would come right back. Needless to say, we moved his cage after the first day! That cat was so tenacious- as the movers were unloading all of our furniture, Cinnabun and I sat in the yard. He was in his cage. Someone had to stay right next to his cage at all times because that darned cat would try to harass him. Even with someone right by the cage, we had to actively shoo the cat away. 

Oh I was wondering something. What's up with the black stuff inside Lopsy's ears in the first picture? Are his ears dirty or is it a weird ear tattoo or what?


----------



## crystal (Jun 11, 2010)

it didn't seem like they're starting over, they were pretty trusting from the beginning and pretty relaxed. I'm wondering though if Lopsy isn't going to be the obviously dominant one now that he isn't mounting her so much. I don't know. I think Lulu went to nip him a few times which I never saw before he was neutered. so maybe they are starting again in some ways haha I'm confused but I know they need to sort out who is boss.

yeah it's a weird ear tattoo, looks particularly bad in a few of the latest pictures I took. lulu's seemed to fade away over a few months so hopefully his does the same. it doesn't look very charming does it haha


----------



## crystal (Jun 13, 2010)

I tried another bonding session this arvo. I'm feeling discouraged. Despite a bit pile of tasty grass, they lasted bairly five minutes and things started to get aggressive. I don't really know what's going on or why, which is the worst part. I guess we are sort of starting again with them. except they will sit side by side and eat no problems, which surely a new couple wouldn't do...?

I have seen Lopsy sniffing Lulu's bottom before, but today Lulu seemed like she was sniffing Lopsy's bottom. I'm not sure if that was part of the problem. I'm not even sure what else to say. I'm guessing that if I asked for advice, what I would be told is to try stressing them somehow. I think I might try to give them time out where they can see each other but not in together... cos they haven't been living next to each other for a while just because of space.

Encouragement appreciated... :expressionless


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 13, 2010)

:hugsquish: Bonding is hard and if you're like me, you keep wondering if you're doing it wrong! What exactly are they doing that's aggressive? As far as I understand, as long as they aren't fighting, whatever they do is okay and part of working out their relationship. If it makes you feel any better, Phoebs and Nedders were sitting next to each other and eating on the first day. Over a week later (and many bonding sessions later), they're still pretty much ignoring each other. So them eating together isn't necessarily a sign that they're comfortable with each other. Now that Lopsy's been neutered, his smell is totally different and he's practically a different bun as far as Miss Lulu is concerned.

We will get through bonding our bunnies!


----------



## crystal (Jun 13, 2010)

It happens so quickly that I'm not sure why, but they seem to start nipping and circling. It's the circling that worries me. I don't think it's super aggressive, not a full on fight, but I still worry that one of them will get hurt. I think it's Lulu who has gone to nip Lopsy, but maybe it's both ways it's hard to tell. Before Lopsy was neutered though, Lulu was very submissive so it's a bit unexpected.

I think the mistake I might have made is not having them next to each other in their cages for the past 6 weeks after Lopsy's neuter. I hadn't thought about him having a totally different smell now. So I guess they just need to see a lot more of each other...? It's strange cos it still seems like they trust each other in some ways. I wonder whether it's about who is dominant. When Lopsy was mounting her regularly, he was boss. Now top spot is open again. I don't think he mounted her once today. 

What do you suggest that I do with them?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 13, 2010)

Crystal, I'm VERY new to bonding myself, you should probably make a thread over in the Nutrition and Behavior forum  To me it sounds like they're trying to figure out who will be the dominant one. Lulu must have known that Lopsy wasn't neutered before and she thought he was dominant, but now that he's been fixed, maybe he doesn't "smell" or seem as dominant anymore so she's thinking maybe she'll try to be the dominant one? 

What I can suggest is to put their cages so they can see each other and swap their cages every night. Phoebe Mae and Ned have been trading cages every night so they get used to each others scent and hopefully feel less territorial. The other thing to do would be to stress them out when they're together. We've been taking ours on car rides, but apparently you can accomplish the same thing with a bin on top of a washing machine or even putting them in a bin and kind of rocking it back and forth. 

Where are you having their bonding sessions? Is it in neutral territory (a place neither of them goes and has claimed)? You could try having bonding sessions in the bath tub if they don't normally go there, bunnies don't usually like the slippery sides.

Good luck and keep your blog updated with bonding progress!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2010)

are their cages next to eachother now? ive been super lucky in the way mine are immediate bondings, and who doesnt bond never has a chance. -.- 

hopefully someone with more experiance will comment. keep us updated


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Crystal, 

Great blog. You have two very adorable bunnies. I`m no help in the bonding area that`s for sure. As you can see I have 2 single bunnies and 2 bonded pairs all living in different rooms. lol 

Have you tried car ridesÃ Many people on RO suggest that.

Looking forward to many stories and pictures of your babies.

Susan


----------



## crystal (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Shiloh, Brenda and Susan for dropping by 

Yeah I suspect something like you said, Shiloh. Before there was no contest but now Lulu is in with a chance... so I guess my job is to help them work it out without one of them being hurt.

I was feeling discouraged at first, but when I thought about it as if these two sessions were the very first then they are actually doing very well. There was a little humping in the first but not the second session. and only a little aggression.

I have been swapping their cages for the last week or so. I don't have them next to each other because I have one in a bigger cage in my room (parents don't want it in the lounge room) and the other cage in the hall. I might need to come up with a way that they can be next to each other, I guess I could use the x pen next to the cage in my room and have one in each... I'll just have to get to my bed from the other side! 

I have done the last two sessions in a corner of the lounge room. Before Lopsy was neutered this was fine, but maybe it's not neutral enough. They both spend time in here, so I will try somewhere else. Because of Lopsy's funny legs, if I use the bath I have to put a towel or something down. I don't like the car idea, I know lots of people recommend it but I'd much rather the washing machine thing. I might also try that sometime, but it's not as though they have any problems with sitting side by side...

ah gosh I am typing a lot! sorry guys. I'm going out for lunch soon but then I plan to come back and do a bonding session or have them close to each other or something. yes... it's morning here


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2010)

have you tried readin up on house rabbits society bonding tricks and tips?

but try stressing them out...car rides...take them in the backyard and sprinkle water on them with the hose maybe...


----------



## crystal (Jun 16, 2010)

I've read different articles over the last year. not sure about the house rabbits society exactly... I'll try track it down.

I suppose I've really done the opposite to the stressing idea. Two days ago and also today I have had them out next to each other in separate cages. The other day was only for 40 minutes (length of gilmore girls episode haha) but today they have been there 3-4 hours while I have been cooking. At the start they seemed a bit weary, particularly Lulu didn't seem relaxed. Then a while later she was lying down in the litter box. now they are both lying down looking at each other, about a foot apart. Before Lulu flopped down in front of Lopsy so I think she must be feeling comfortable  
They have also been having a feast of scraps from my vegie soup- celery, carrot, parsley etc. Rather than stressing them, they get to see each other and smell each other while doing what they love - eating! I think I'll do this a few more times and then put them together again in a neutral place. 

In other news, I was asked on the weekend to be a god mother! My friend's son, Archie, is 9 months old and I have babysat him quite a few times. It's such an honour to be asked! And of course I said yes. His dedication is this Sunday at our church


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 16, 2010)

thats so wonderful that you get to be a god mother. so lucky  my friend has talked about makin me a godmother, i would be super happy if she did


----------



## crystal (Jun 25, 2010)

I slept at a friend's house last night. I went at dinner time and left the bunnies with hay and pellets, and got home this morning. Anyway I was amused by what I found when I got home... 

Somehow during the night Lulu has managed to get the whole towel into her litter box. When I got home she was lying in the litter box on the towel looking very comfortable. How she got the whole towel neatly into the litter box I will probably never know!


----------



## joeyC19 (Jun 29, 2010)

Haha thats very funny. I love it when I clean the cage and then watch the buns rearrange it again the way they want it. Obviously Lulu thought that the towel went there. lol


----------



## crystal (Jul 12, 2010)

My bunnies have been living next to each other for a few weeks now, and I swap their cages over every now and then. I didn't try any dates for a while because I was going away for a bit and didn't want to lose the momentum while I was away and didn't have enough time for them to bond before I went.

So anyway yesterday and today I have had them out together in half of the living room which is quite a big space. It seems to be working okay for them, because Lopsy is slower than the average rabbit so I'm still able to get to them and they're not very aggressive anyway.

For the most part, in this last session, it seems like Lopsy is slowly pursuing Lulu. She seems to hop into his line of site but remains just out of reach until they both put their heads down together. Neither one is grooming yet though. I'm not sure if Lopsy is more dominant because he is (slowly) chasing, or if he is submissive because he is following haha my gut instinct is that he is dominant but they both want to be groomed? and they are both stubborn?

There is a small amount of nipping but it doesn't seem to be serious. I make loud noises (of panic) and they go their separate ways. they are mostly fairly good though, will eat together and sit very close while I stroke them. 

I'm not going to placement this week because my supervisor is away, so I have plenty of time at home. I plan to do another date again this evening. and hopefully once or twice a day for the rest of the week. Please keep me accountable to doing that! I do want bonded bunnies but the dating makes me so nervous!


----------



## crystal (Jul 14, 2010)

Very long rabbit date this arvo, two hours and ten minutes!

I will try to recall what happened as best as I can... The first half hour was fairly uneventful. They were both doing some clumsy binkies, like they were both excited and nervous to be together haha. after about 45 minutes, they were both eating some pellets and then Lulu lay down right there while Lopsy kept eating. She lay with her legs straight out straight. This was pretty significant for her because she will usually only lie down next to a wall where she feels safe, but I guess she felt safe with Lopsy. Then around the hour mark, Lulu lay down and Lopsy came over and lay near her, their heads were near each other. They lay like this for about 5 minutes! They keep pushing their head into the other ones head haha I call this the head lock. This happens most freqently. Neither of them will groom at this stage. 

When they were lying together, I thought yes they have made great progress. What happened next surprised me though - Lulu mounted Lopsy a few times fairly close together after they got up from lying near each other. This is the very first time I have ever seen Lulu mount him! And she did it at least 5 times I think. He wasn't bothered by it though really, I just moved her off after a few seconds. So it seems like she is wanting to be dominant, am I right? Lopsy really is a different eeer "man" since he was desexed. He has mounted only a few times since. 

Gosh I am rambling a lot. well done to anyone who has got this far. During the second half, they seemed more relaxed and they lay sometimes together with me stroking them saying "won't one of you just groom the other", and sometimes they lay a few feet apart. 

Umm think that's about it for what I remember now. I hope I didn't do the wrong thing by separating them after over 2 hours, but I do need to do some other things this arvo haha. tomorrow we will go again and see what happens.

I feel like they're finally getting somewhere. it really wasn't that hard, I just had to be a bit more brave. and stop making excuses. today there wasn't really any signs of nipping, so that is also a massive plus side.

well done to anyone who read this far. feel free to make any comments about what you think from what I have described.. if there is anyone out there!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow that is a long session...my longest are about 20 minutes right now! lol

always seems like males are super laid back!!!

and i beleive its right to seperate them, they can still interact through a cage, but if your not gonna be there to watch then ya its best

but im glad their getting better!! i know ill be super excited for the day there is no more nippin lol


----------



## crystal (Jul 15, 2010)

Just finished another session, two hours ten minutes again. This time Lulu started the humping early on. The first two times Lopsy kept eating haha but then after a few more times he got fed up and gave her a leave me alone noise and I think I saw teeth. It all happened quickly! It all went up hill from there though, considering that start. 

Again they did some lying apart, and some lying next to each other sometimes while I stroked them. Main issue is they won't groom! They both try to put their head lower, and often put their head under each other. I did manipulate getting Lopsy to groom Lulu slightly by putting a few drops of water onto her head from the water bottle haha but it didn't continue. 

I found it very cute when they were lying top to tail next to each other. Lulu stayed very still and Lopsy groomed himself a bit. Lopsy kept moving up so they went from heads near each other, to bodies still side by side with faces at opposite ends. not sure if I can quite describe it properly but it was very cute!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 15, 2010)

id say time, some rabbits take a long time, others not. try stick treats on the other bunnys back. lol. 

sounds like maybe lopsy is wanting to be groomed but lulu just isnt givin in yet


----------



## crystal (Jul 18, 2010)

The buns had two hours together a few days, and then two and a half hours on Saturday. I was out so much yesterday I didn't get to let them out together. I'm going to give them some more time soon and hopefully the day gap won't send them backwards at all...

They were doing very well together on Friday and Saturday, very little mounting, no nipping, lying together sometimes. Still no grooming! They are both too stubborn to be the first to start I think. Not sure what else to say. I might post some pics later on. They are very cute


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 19, 2010)

seem to be doing better than me  mine are good one day, bad the next. cant wait to see pictures


----------



## crystal (Jul 21, 2010)

Here are some pics from the last two bonding sessions.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2010)

Crystal your Bunnies are gorgeous. They look so good beside each other, your bonding sessions are going good.

I going to eventually when I move, try to bond Daisy Mae with Wilbur & Jackie. That should be interesting.

I'm looking forward to more pictures of your Beauties.

Susan


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 21, 2010)

kllks like its going pretty well to me. still end up bad after a couple hours?


----------



## crystal (Jul 22, 2010)

nah I don't end because it goes bad, usually just because I have to do something else... life doesn't stop because I am trying to bond my bunnies haha 

today I am "working from home" though so they're out and doing well this arvo. I'm just reading an article and making notes, while keeping an eye on them.

They started out with clumsy binkies again, like they're flirting. Lulu did some high jumps in the air, and 180s haha. They've done some eating together and some lying together. Once or twice Lopsy has seemed to want to mount Lulu which hasn't happened for a while but there is no aggression happening. right now they're lying about a metre apart facing each other. they have certainly got more and more comfortable in each others company. the main issue still occuring is that neither of them will groom... but hopefully that comes with time. at least they aren't trying to kill each other! which is a big plus. they are very good indeed...


----------



## crystal (Jul 22, 2010)

Of course after I post saying that they're doing well, Lopsy decides he'd like to try mounting Lulu's face haha

No aggression or anything from Lulu though, I just pushed him off. I picked him up for a minute and then put him back down and he lay down. 

They are definitely still making progress... so overall I'm pleased.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 22, 2010)

well slow progress  lol


----------



## joeyC19 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi crystal i typed a whole post yesterday to you here and had not quite finished it and xavier came along and deleted it lol. He just loves the computer and wants to type on the keyboard all the time. Just wanted to say that Bon and Jimmy still mount each other but it never turns to aggression. I just let them go and mostly i see the bunny who is being mounted either sits there quite unfazed until the other bun gets off. Or they thump their foot and the other bun will jump off quicky and run off then 2 secs later they are snuggling again. I dont necessarily think mounting is a sign of aggression in all cases and could just be them still trying to establish the relationship. I think you should be brave and maybe let the mounting happen while u supervise. I think its unlikely now that they are so familiar with each other for it to result in a full on spat. It could be helpful to them if you let them sort it out for themselves. But of course they are your buns and u need to be comfortable xoxoxoxo


----------



## crystal (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement Jo 

The mounting has definitely decreased which has been good. They got all nippy again today though, couldn't quite figure out if one was starting it or what. I ended the session after an hour when Lulu weed on the carpet... Might try them again soon this arvo. Hopefully the nippy doesn't continue. I wish one of them would hurry up and groom the other...


----------



## crystal (Jul 25, 2010)

I did another two hour session, it was better than the earlier hour! I was pretty pleased with them. Lulu mounted Lopsy twice but it wasn't a big deal. They did more snuggling together, and there might have possibly been a tiny bit of grooming but I'm not sure. 

I think I'm going to try some intervention to try and get grooming happening. 

Not sure what else to say really, will hopefully be able to do another session tomorrow and then each day this week. They have definitely made a great deal of progress but they're still not ready for moving in full time.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2010)

youre giving me the courage to try harder for the trio to work out, lol. 

stick some peanut butter on ones back or bananana


----------



## joeyC19 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was just going to say - smear some banana on one of thems head. lol


----------



## crystal (Jul 25, 2010)

I tried banana ages ago, and it was unsuccessful and made a terrible mess. they both had mats on their heads from the banana sticking it together. slightly amusing but not what I was hoping for.

Hmmm I suspect peanut butter would do the same. 

I think I will have to be craftier haha


----------



## joeyC19 (Jul 26, 2010)

Maybe squeeze some juice from a grape on them??? lol


----------



## crystal (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you saying that because you know I've done that before? Because I really have! It worked better than the banana and made less mess.


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2010)

The last session I did on Sunday was great. Then yesterday I didn't get around to doing a session. Then today they were fighting after about 10 minutes. hair pulled and chasing each other etc. I would separate them by picking up Lopsy, wait a minute and then put him down again and try to distract them with food. They had another 20 peaceful minutes lying down apart before they fought twice again. 

I can't tell if one of them is starting the fighting or why it's happening. It seems sudden now after so many good sessions where they were making progress. No signs of mounting, just chasing. I hope they aren't actually biting or hurting each other.

I feel discouraged again


----------



## joeyC19 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Crystal - yes i did say that about the grapes because i know you had done that before i was being cheeky lol. Don't feel discouraged and dont beat yourself up. Bunny bonding is hard and they are so complex. I really struggled with it at first because I was scared of them having a fight and "killing each other" or of me having to break it up and getting bitten or hurt. That was hindering the bonding process because it was making me scared to do the sessions and i wasnt doing many and putting it off. And they would have a little fight and then id be petrified. But in my research i have been told by numerous people who have lots of bunny knowledge and who have bonded lots and lots of bunnies over many years, that once an initial bond is made - ie they are used to each other/ "know each other" and can be together for a large chunk of time before any spats (i think your two would be at this stage) then it is highly unlikely that any serious fighting (injuring each other) will ever happen. So once i learnt that i was able to relax. If they have a tiff they can prob sort it out, or with slight intervention from you they can be distracted and u can continue the session and not be scared. I hope that helps


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 30, 2010)

try to stress them a bit. they may have a lot of pent up energy. take them outside in a pen and mist the air above them with a hose so it stresses them out  then maybe they will cuddle? and look to one another for comfort


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great blog, been catching up, your bunny's are adorable.


----------



## crystal (Aug 1, 2010)

Jo, I've got heaps more relaxed compared to before, I'm okay with letting them nip once in a while or mount a bit but this was really fighting. I didn't feel like I could leave them and let that happen. and even after separating them for a minute or two they went straight back into it. you're right though that being discouraged has made me set aside less time for it. Since the fighting I have only done one session for about 40 minutes where they were pretty good. Lopsy actually did some grooming because I rubbed some apple on Lulu haha 

Brenda, I don't really like the idea of stressing particularly since they have been doing so well together. I feel like being out together needs to be a positive experience. and outside is more than misting at this time of year here, it's horrible outside! today we had hail and thunder too. you did get me thinking though about too much energy. I have felt like if I skip a day they can be a bit nippy, so maybe that's because they havent had as much exercise? I don't tend to notice much difference though, they don't seem to burn off more energy if they've been in a smaller space for longer. but maybe there's something in that. so maybe I should have them burn off energy separately before they have their session together...? just a thought really.

Thanks Dave for reading and making a comment


----------



## joeyC19 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will ask my cousin about them for you - she is really good with bonding bunnies and gave me a lot of help with my buns xoxoxo


----------



## crystal (Aug 5, 2010)

I did a 25 minute session this arvo. they were pretty good for a while and eating together then Lulu took a nip at Lopsy so I said NO and patted them and they calmed down. Lulu put her head under Lopsy's body and he continued on eating...

My guess is that Lulu is nipping Lopsy because she is unhappy that he won't groom her. ah dear I guess I just have to keep it up. After they were fighting I have gone back to doing short sessions in a smaller space. hopefully this might help...

In other news, unrelated to rabbits... 
I had my hair cut today. hadn't had it cut for 6 months. and my friend is an apprentice at my hair dresser so it was good to see her as well.

My brother's girlfriend who is from and currently lives in New Zealand is moving here probably next month. this is a big deal for her and my brother! they are trying to find her somewhere to live, a job and a car etc.


----------



## crystal (Oct 18, 2010)

It's been over two months since I posted in my blog here, wow. 

My bunnies still aren't bonded and I feel guilty that they haven't been having as much time let out of their cages. I'm still looking for a job so I have time I should be using to bond them. I got so discouraged when they started fighting after like 12 sessions so I just stopped a while back. I'm trying to find the motivation again and maybe a different plan/method... maybe I need to try stressing them a bit. I guess I just find it easier not to try, but I do ultimately want bonded bunnies


----------



## crystal (Dec 12, 2010)

ahhh still don't have bonded bunnies. and this is still my fault and not theirs


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2010)

I had two does, that if put in the same cage would chase and pull each others fur. I put them in side by side cages and they got along great. They were bonded and groomed each other through the bars and layed down next to each other.

Sometimes you just have to find a situation that works.


----------

